# Can I Remotely Delete DVR Recordings and NOX Lag Comment



## charbear (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a Genie and the DirecTV App for my Samsung Tablet. All works well. I also have NOX for my laptop. Two things/questions?

1. Is there any way to remotely delete shows from my DVR either via the DirecTV App or online at DirecTV? My DVR is getting close to full and I have watched many hours of recordings and would like to delete them.

2. I installed NOX and then the DirecTV App. Everything syncs up fine. I can access the playlist. However, on every show I play (even an old SD B&W), the audio is out of sync. I have tried things like chaging the resolution to min and other stuff I've seen on the NOX site but the audio is out of sync every time on every show. I have also removed and reinstalled both programs. I'm getting 70M on a speed test.

Helpful suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, your can delete recordings from your playlist using the DIRECTV app. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Haven't used NOX so have no idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yes, your can delete recordings from your playlist using the DIRECTV app.


Sometimes. I haven't figured out why sometimes it won't let me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Sometimes. I haven't figured out why sometimes it won't let me.


Never had any issues deleting anything myself. Also a note to keep in mind is that Mobile DVR doesn't work too well with other DVRs but the Genie themselves.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, I recorded Taken last night (on my HR44), transcoded it and saved on my tablet, watched it on the plane this AM and tried to delete it while OOH on Wifi and while at home on the same network. It won't let me. Some screen shots:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

trh said:


> Well, I recorded Taken last night (on my HR44), transcoded it and saved on my tablet, watched it on the plane this AM and tried to delete it while OOH on Wifi and while at home on the same network. It won't let me. Some screen shots:
> View attachment 28719
> 
> 
> View attachment 28720


I don't know anything about these things,
but,
what if the Genie is set to only delete from the Genie ?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It isn't. I can delete recordings on my Genie from any of my other five locations.
Plus I've deleted items from the playlist on my tablet using the DIRECTV App. But like I said above....sometimes it works; sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## charbear (Apr 29, 2006)

trh said:


> Well, I recorded Taken last night (on my HR44), transcoded it and saved on my tablet, watched it on the plane this AM and tried to delete it while OOH on Wifi and while at home on the same network. It won't let me. Some screen shots:
> View attachment 28719
> 
> 
> View attachment 28720


I have almost the same issue as TRH. I did not download anything but watched some shows previously recorded on my Genie via streaming. When I try to delete the watched show, I get the exact same messages.

This sux as my DVR is almost full. Would sure be noce to be able to delete via the Tablet App or the DirecTV website.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

charbear said:


> I have almost the same issue as TRH. I did not download anything but watched some shows previously recorded on my Genie via streaming. When I try to delete the watched show, I get the exact same messages.
> 
> This sux as my DVR is almost full. Would sure be noce to be able to delete via the Tablet App or the DirecTV website.


For me, it is a very minor inconvenience. I am home usually at least three nights per week, so not a problem deleting them directly off the DVRs (or any of the devices on our MRV).


----------



## charbear (Apr 29, 2006)

Appreciate the replies (too bad their are no solutions it appears). To me it's another half-assed piece of software. They talk about the App being able to "manage" my DVR. Being able to watch a recording remotely is only part of the picture. Heck, the App will even let you record to your DVR remotely. Very short sighted to not give you the ability to delete remotely. Don't even get me started on the inability to manage the DVR online via the DirecTV website.


----------



## charbear (Apr 29, 2006)

BTW...I talked to DTV and they clearly said it was NOT possible to delete a recording that was originally put on the DVR using the DVR. They said you could only delete shows remotely that had been issued the recording command remotely. In other words, if I told the Genie, via my tablet, to record a show, I could then delete it with the App but that was the only way it could be deleted.....at least that is what they said.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

charbear said:


> BTW...I talked to DTV and they clearly said it was NOT possible to delete a recording that was originally put on the DVR using the DVR. They said you could only delete shows remotely that had been issued the recording command remotely. In other words, if I told the Genie, via my tablet, to record a show, I could then delete it with the App but that was the only way it could be deleted.....at least that is what they said.


Then since you seem to be using the DIRECTV App so much, you shouldn't have a problem with deleting shows? Or are not physically at the location of the DVR very often?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just did a quick dry run testing this delete thing and it appears that you can only delete while in home. This had to change at some point because I know I was able to delete before OOH. Perhaps it was with the GenieGo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I just did a quick dry run testing this delete thing and it appears that you can only delete while in home. This had to change at some point because I know I was able to delete before OOH. Perhaps it was with the GenieGo.


The last 5-6 things I tried to delete while at home, would not delete.

But while I'm at home, I typically am not using my tablet or DIRECTV App.


----------



## charbear (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure if our usage is different but I'm often down to 10 or 15 %. Say I take a business trip or extended vacation...sure would be nice to be able to watch shows on my tablet then delete them afterward to fee up valuable disk space. Seems like a bit of a common sense feature to build into an App you are most likely going to use when away from your home base, right?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> The last 5-6 things I tried to delete while at home, would not delete.
> 
> But while I'm at home, I typically am not using my tablet or DIRECTV App.


Weird, I get menus different then what you get. Here is a little video.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm using android. I wonder if that is basis for the differences?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> I'm using android. I wonder if that is basis for the differences?


Don't know, but something to consider. Also as I said I was able to delete from OOH at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

